

Ask HN: List of events/programs should college entrepreneurs apply to? - hella

I'm a web developer, in college, wanting to eventually start a startup. (Right now, I'm hacking on a few things.)<p>My question is: which startup programs and events should I be aware of (and perhaps apply to)? For instance, I know about Startup School. Are there others? (Please include the date if you have it.)
======
matthodan
1) Read everything written by PG: <http://www.paulgraham.com/articles.html>

2) Find a co-founder.

3) Apply to Y-Combinator: <http://ycombinator.com/>

4) If you don't get into YC, apply to one of these:
[http://launch.is/blog/2010/12/16/complete-list-of-
incubators...](http://launch.is/blog/2010/12/16/complete-list-of-incubators-
and-accelerators-like-y-combinat.html)

~~~
hella
When are the application due dates for the two Y-Combinator cycles?

